# Eine .wsp datei in java öffnen auslesen und verändern



## eicon11 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich muss für in Programm das ich gerade schreibe .wsp dateien öffnen auslesen und verändern, aber wie geht dass ?

.wsp dateien kann man normalerwese mit dem Txt-Editor öffnen es stehen da so sachen wie z.B.

>;;\\S069P001\P0690112
d;;\\S069P001\P0691051
>;;\\S069P002\P0691051

drinn. Wenn ich jetzt aber versuche die Dateien mit z.B.


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
try {   
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
  new InputStreamReader(

    new FileInputStream( "C06920231.wsp" ) ) );

String s = in.readLine();
System.out.println(s);
} catch (IOException e){
    System.out.println("konnte nicht geoeffnet werden");
}



}
```

versuche zu öffnen gibt er mir aus "konnte nicht geoeffnet werden" also er kann die Datei so nicht öffnen, kann mir jemand dabei helfen?


----------



## ARadauer (8. Mai 2008)

wie lautet der genau Stacktrace? e.printStacktrace()

wahrscheinlich findet er die Datei nicht, falscher Pfad oä


----------



## eicon11 (8. Mai 2008)

Ja scheint so, auf jeden fall kommt die Fehlermeldung,

konnte nicht geoeffnet werden
java.io.FileNotFoundException: C06920231.wsp (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:106)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:66)
        at searchInWSP.Read.main(Read.java:17)

Aber die Datei befindet sich bei NetBeans im src Ordner.


----------



## eicon11 (8. Mai 2008)

Ok ich hab es gelöst, hatte die Datei im falschen Ordner, wie kann man denn einstellen wo das Programm die Datei sucht? und weiß einer wie ich einen ganzen Ordner jede Datei Stück für Stück aufrufen kann ?


----------



## Gast (8. Mai 2008)

Wenn du die Dateien in einem Verzeichnis nacheinander abarbeiten willst dann hol dir einfach ne Liste aller Dateien und die Liste dann einfach in ner Schleife abarbeiten.


----------

